# KevinS Wisconsin lawn journal



## KevinS (Jun 26, 2018)

Hey everyone!

I'm in S.E. Wisconsin. I bought my house 3 years ago and have been getting more and more into my lawn. It helps being in a neighborhood of old people who are out there 3 mornings a week doing work. All I've done was now once or twice a week and use weed n feed twice a year. I was planning to do a lot more work this season. But i had kid, then needed a new car, and an expense of a new furnace and a/c come up suddenly. So now I'll just keep reading and hope I can start next year off better. Sorry for nothing really exciting or good to look at &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

There are a lot of things going on in it. It's about 5000 sq feet If I remember correctly. I'll have to measure again. I also face the battle of living across the street from a park. The field is always filled with dandalions.

FRONT.
The easement had 2 big trees removed 2 years ago and last year I had half my sidewalk replaced. The easement is a mess. Tons of weeds and little grass grew after they seeded and proceeded to dump way too much dirt on it. Has bunches of clumping looking grass. There are also roots from the trees removed. Then the usual weeds, clover, and mulch bed with a few small bushes that always gets filled with weeds. Flower bed on side of the house with tulips and daffodils and other flowers. That gets over taken with weeds and what looks like some decorative grass no picture of that.

PLANS. 
Get rid of weeds. Get the easement fully grassed. I want to continue the mulch bed down the side of my house. Get nice edge on my bed and a few bushes in the empty area. And you know make the grass nice. Gonna areata and overseed in fall. Keep weeds out of flower bed.

BACKYARD. 
The backyard isn't as messed up as the front. Still has the same weeds as the front. Lots of bare spots through out. Deadshot where a small pool was. Lots of uneven spots. Patchy. Flower bed/box up against house that just grows weeds. Two trees that shade 1/4 to 1/2 depending on the time. Please ignore the bad mulch bed next to the garage. I was tired of mowing up against it and did it quick.

PLANS. 
Get rid of weeds. Try to get grass where the pools was. Overseed in fall and hope to thicken it up. Trim all the bushes that growing over into my yard. Evenrually tear up the grass behind the garage and mulch over. Take down the trees and put up wooden fence. Make a mulch bed down the fence line.


----------



## KevinS (Jun 26, 2018)

Front


----------



## KevinS (Jun 26, 2018)

Back


----------

